# Nenox rehandle



## knyfeknerd (Jun 24, 2015)

I've always been fond of the Nenox western handled knives, especially the gyutos. They are pretty pricey and have earned a "meh" reputation from a lot of forum members. A few months ago I snatched one up for myself. This one is the white Corian handled version 240mm. I've had a good time with this knife. The steel easily takes a nice edge and holds it for a surprisingly long time. 


My biggest problem with it was the ugly handle. I've been trying to find a super-bright orange for a while, but had no luck. Mark at BurlSource recently had a nice sale on some dyed maple, so I pulled the trigger on some red maple.














I decided to do this one without pins. I saw someone do this recently and really liked it. This wood is gorgeous and has so much 3 dimensional figure to it. It's difficult to catch this with a photo. I very rarely do stuff for myself anymore, so this was a nice treat.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow, very nice Chris! That's the first Nenox I wouldn't mind using.


----------



## James (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice work! What did you finish the handle with?


----------



## daveb (Jun 24, 2015)

Like!

Not likely to lose that one in the kitchen.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 24, 2015)

James said:


> Nice work! What did you finish the handle with?



Probably about 15 super-thin coats of Tru-Oil. I sand it with printer paper in between coats. I buff with a super-soft cloth wheel on the bench grinder and finally hit it with some Renaissance Wax for the final buff.


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 24, 2015)

Does it glow in the dark?  Nice work!

Stefan


----------



## chefcomesback (Jun 25, 2015)

Awesome job , you are going to give nenohi inspiration


----------



## panda (Jun 25, 2015)

i feel like that about glestains


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jun 25, 2015)

Superb job, Chris! Love the pinless approach


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 25, 2015)

looks great, Chris!


----------



## ecchef (Jun 25, 2015)

Really nice Chris. I like the pin-less look.


----------



## cheflarge (Jun 25, 2015)

Killer look, Chris! :cool2:


----------



## Mrmnms (Jun 25, 2015)

Dang! nice Chris


----------



## johnstoc (Jun 25, 2015)

Cool piece of maple, looks great!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 28, 2015)

Man you took on a challenge and knocked it out of the park - nice one Chris!


----------



## cheflarge (Jun 29, 2015)

Ok, now that you have it handled, how do you like the performance? A little side note: I have a friend that use to work for Kellar (French Laundry) and he told me that his "go-to" knife was that exact one. 240mm w/ white corian handle. "Different strokes for different folks." :biggrin: :cool2:


----------



## ecchef (Jun 29, 2015)

I saw Bouley using a 210 white corian. Well...trying to use it.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 29, 2015)

Love those bright colors, nice job!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jul 7, 2015)

Beautiful job!!!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 8, 2015)

cheflarge said:


> Ok, now that you have it handled, how do you like the performance? A little side note: I have a friend that use to work for Kellar (French Laundry) and he told me that his "go-to" knife was that exact one. 240mm w/ white corian handle. "Different strokes for different folks." :biggrin: :cool2:



Thanks for the kind words ya'll.

Al, to answer your question about performance: I've gotta say I really like the knife. It does take and hold a nice edge for quite a while. Granted I'm not an active pro anymore, but I think it would hold up just fine. 
The knife is definitely a bit pricey IMO at $535, I do think you could do better for the money. I consider myself lucky to have one second-hand. I've just always admired the profile and thought the handle shape was so cool-looking. I totally see myself holding onto this one for a while.
I wish they were more affordable so more people could try them out!


----------



## cheflarge (Jul 8, 2015)

Plus one &#128077;


----------

